# Shoved off bike by double decker bus !!!



## gbb (3 May 2011)

Well it had to happen sometime, my first ever really bad altercation with a driver.
In cycle lane making fair headway, moderate traffic, double decker bus (a school run one i think) passed me so so close at about 30 mph, then swerved into the cycle lane . 
  he's going to regret that. He's pulled up about 100 yards in front to let some kids off. Straight in front of his bus, stopped by his windscreen and 'gave him a piece of my mind' while he's stopped.
I'm about 2ft from his windscreen, he drove forward to halve the distance while i was looking for the bus number (in case i decide to report him)...then drove forward again and knocked me straight off   

Oh boy, now its serious. The plank only had to put his hand up and apologise for the close pass, i'd have probably given him a bit more of a tongue lashing and rode off (as you do countless times if you commute seriously)

Knocked on the bus door (my bike's still laid in front of the bus), he opened it and i got on to berate him (funny thing is i cant really remember what i said). He's got out of his seat, said something about 'you were in the cycle lane wer'nt you'...got off the bus, picked up the Bianchi, THREW it onto the path   where it bounced all over and hit a lampost, then he started to drive off...me still on the bus while i was getting witness details from one lad who offered.
i told him, if the bikes gone when i get back, you're companies going to pay £800 for it. I dont think so, he said, i really do, i said.
Demanded he let me off, which he did albeit not immediately. Walked back (maybe 1/4 mile) , retrieved bike which now has damaged chainring, scuff to bartape, scuffs to the RD, damaged front wheel rim, damaged saddle, various light scratches...ive got a sore calf muscle and other minor sore bits, slight tear in my longs.

He's dug himself a bottomless pit. All he had to do was apologise, that'd have been enough for me.

Police contacted, bus reg taken, witness has been in touch so ive got his number. Just got to wait for the police to come now. I reckon maybe £150 in damage to the bike and my clothing.

Jesus, where do some people leave their brains ??? He must be sat at home now, praying i dont contact the police. Too late my friend.

Will the police let me know who the owners are so i can claim for the damage?


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2011)

Bloody hell 


Were there many people on the bus?

People do lose it in some situations, but that takes the biscuit. 

Lost job I reckon (if you have witnesses that can corroberate your story).


----------



## joebingo (3 May 2011)

Should have punched him in the balls.


----------



## mummra (3 May 2011)

Wow. Sounds like he lost his head.
I'm sure the bus company will have CCTV as most seem to do now.

As far as I'm reading this is that it was an RTA as he hit you with a vehicle (if not attempted .....something or other) so he should have offered his details; as he hasn't he should contact the police to inform them which he probably won't
Therefore he'll be in even more trouble especially if you've got a witness to back you up.

Good luck with the law


----------



## downfader (3 May 2011)

joebingo said:


> Should have punched him in the balls.




As tempting as it is, it certainly wont help.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

Blimey.. right nawty.


----------



## gbb (3 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> 
> *Were there many people on the bus?
> ...


Ah, maybe 8 older kids (maybe 15 to 17 years) on the lower deck. I turned to them and asked if anyone would witness what just happened, they all looked down. I said 'no i didnt think so' and gave them all a 'dissapointed with them' look. At that point one lad said, i'll give you my number. 



joebingo said:


> Should have punched him in the balls.



Surprising where you mood can go sometimes. I think i registered there were kids on quite early, so perhaps dumbed down my actions.




mummra said:


> Wow. Sounds like he lost his head.
> *I'm sure the bus company will have CCTV as most seem to do now.
> *
> As far as I'm reading this is that it was an RTA (if not attempted something or other) so he should have offered his details; as he hasn't he should contact the police to inform them which he probably won't
> ...


I'm hoping so because i was quite angry, but calm if that makes sense, so nothing can be thrown back at me. I only think i cussed once, which is kinda surprising given the situation.


----------



## KingstonBiker (3 May 2011)

Looks like you handled it well. Let's hope that idiot is off the road and you get a new bike out of it. Your carbon frame was scratched right ?


----------



## Nigeyy (3 May 2011)

Blimey, that sounds bad. I hope you have satisfaction pursuing him on that one. He sounds a nasty piece of work.

And yes, while it is tempting to say hit him, really would have caused more issues than it would have solved. Good luck.


----------



## Stephenite (3 May 2011)

Disgusting behavior - and driving children too! You'll be doing everyone a favour by seeing this through. 

Thanks in advance. And commiserations for the bike and the hassle.


----------



## germanicdogman (3 May 2011)

and this nutter is driving kids to school what a shining example


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2011)

This driver should not be on the road. Keep us updated.


----------



## clarion (4 May 2011)

Crikey, how awful! That nutter needs to be stopped. I'd have had the Polis turn out asap for that.


----------



## Jezston (4 May 2011)

That guy better be out of a job and removed from the roads by the end of the week.


----------



## sabian92 (4 May 2011)

I smell a disqualification and the dole office for somebody in the next few weeks...


And if not, get a bus and knock HIM off a bike and see how he likes it. What an utter tit.


----------



## Camgreen (4 May 2011)

If it was a school bus then surely it'll be contracted on behalf of the council? Wouldn't have thought they or the school the little kiddiewinkies are being transported to/from will be exactly enamoured by this driver (and the company he represents) conduct and skills. Do some more digging and bring pressure to bear from as many angles as possible. The driver is reckless (at best!) and shouldn't be allowed to be in-charge of minors; speaking of which, shouldn't there be an additional adult (and therefore another source of witness) on a school bus?


----------



## sabian92 (4 May 2011)

Camgreen said:


> If it was a school bus then surely it'll be contracted on behalf of the council? Wouldn't have thought they or the school the little kiddiewinkies are being transported to/from will be exactly enamoured by this driver (and the company he represents) conduct and skills. Do some more digging and bring pressure to bear from as many angles as possible. The driver is reckless (at best!) and shouldn't be allowed to be in-charge of minors; speaking of which, shouldn't there be an additional adult (and therefore another source of witness) on a school bus?




I used a council bus service when I was at school, and apart from the council making a bloody fortune out of it by charging each pupil £600+ a year, they only ever had a driver on there, nobody else. They used to sometimes surprise us by putting a pass inspector on, which meant if we didn't have a pass we'd have to walk 10 miles home, but that's about it. The council are still knobs either way.


----------



## funnymummy (4 May 2011)

OMG.... what a complete tit! I hope you get your bike repiared soon & the moron is down the job centre tommorrow xx


----------



## screenman (4 May 2011)

sabian92, what stupid ignorant remarks to make.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2011)

Glad you held it relatively together. TBH anyone driving a vehicle at you deliberately gets you a little narked - the last one that did that to me got a visit from the cops, and intelligence 'added' to the list against the driver - he had previous.

The only person I've chased after recently was a bin wagon, brushed past me at speed - I was livid - chased the bugger up a long 10% hill (I've got the Garmin stats and my HR was popping over 190) - just about managed to blurt out about his driving, in between gasping for oxygen. The guy did apologise though - it was either me or an oncoming car, he said - he chose me !  He also got reported though, but just to the council.

Be entertaining to hear the driver's response. I might have done unmentionable things to anyone throwing my bike - like shove my mini pump where the sun doesn't shine !


----------



## BenM (4 May 2011)

Aren't bus drivers like that the reason for easily accessible emergency engine stop controls?


----------



## downfader (4 May 2011)

BenM said:


> Aren't bus drivers like that the reason for easily accessible emergency engine stop controls?




I know you speak in gallows humour...

Older buses had them on the outside of the back. Modern have them inside near the cab under a panel iirc. You cant access it yourself anymore in most cases. Also pressing it whilst in transit would be like stalling the engine at speed and slamming the brakes on. Could seriously injure the passengers and it aint their fault imo.


----------



## benb (4 May 2011)

Bloody hell, that's horrible.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## abo (4 May 2011)

What a complete bellend :/ Hope you get a result from this one


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 May 2011)

Mawsley said:


> I simply don't believe this story.
> 
> I can't believe you encountered a bus driver who could understand and speak English.



Well frankly that's a stupid, ignorant and pointless comment that ranks alongside the usual daily fail ramblings about cyclists and road tax for its irrelevance and inaccurate prejudice.

No need for it at all.

I know a couple of cycling English bus drivers just to shatter your illusions and add to your disbelief.


----------



## PBancroft (4 May 2011)

This is really what makes me sad. I still stand by what I've always said - the VAST majority of drivers are pretty good, if not excellent in their attitude and behaviour around cyclists, but its this minority who think its OK to act like this, even potentially injure/kill someone. It's OK, its only a cyclist, innit. The James Martins of the world.

I hope you get a good response from the company. If you know the school, take it up with them too. Take heart that the one kid did stand up - they're only kids so have got through most of their life so far by keeping their head down. Even if it took prompting that one has backbone and has a decent strength of character - hopefully he taught his mates a valuable lesson too.


----------



## Mawsley (4 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I know a couple of cycling English bus drivers



Good for you.

See if they can help you to find wherever you've misplaced your sense of humour.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 May 2011)

Mawsley said:


> Good for you.
> 
> See if they can help you to find wherever you've misplaced your sense of humour.




Yeah, heard the one about "what do you do when you run over a cyclist?"

It's not far removed from the "what do you do when you run over a p**i?"

Hahahahaha great fun. Not. I happen to know the difference between humour and poison. Bringing the issue of immigrant workers into a thread about a seriously nasty incident which, it seems, has NOTHING to do with immigrant labourers refusing to learn the English language...erm...sorrry...where is the great laugh in that?


----------



## gbb (4 May 2011)

C'mon guys  handbags down  
Been to make a statement tonight, the police are considering taking action at two levels, one for the tipping me off the bike and one for criminal damage perhaps.
Bus company identified, registration confirmed, they only have to identify who was actually driving. I suspect the company already expected something, i rang them this afternoon to see if it was thier vehicle and if it was, was it covered by CCTV and if so, to protect the footage pending police investigation. The guy on the other end of the phone knew about the incident so i guess the driver has notified his company.
And thats it for now, just waiting for an officer to be assigned and we'll see where it goes.

The bike on closer inspection...
Nasty ding to the front wheel
Saddle scuffed.
Handlebar tape and bar ends damaged
Bent chainring
Possibly slight damage to the cassette.
Various light scratches to the paintwork
Carbon forks will need inspection
light scuffing to the RD

Its a shame, it was my pride and joy and now it just lookes scruffy. I need to see how to progress repairs, and who's going to pay, and when. i estimate if the LBS does it all, it'll be IRO £200.

Thanks for all your comments and well wishes  Only a couple aches and pains, i'll soon mend...winter commuters coming out for now then.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 May 2011)

Good luck with it...

I would have concerns about the forks to be honest

Thing is...if it was a CAR, no-one would expect you to accept even just a slight scratch...so why should you accept anything other than compete restoration to the exact condition beforehand?

(Though I should be telling myself that too with my recent altercation)


----------



## abo (4 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Good luck with it...
> 
> I would have concerns about the forks to be honest
> 
> ...



+1 it should be brought back to how it was before the neanderthal trashed it, plus a little something for the trauma you suffered etc.


----------



## gbb (4 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Good luck with it...
> 
> I would have concerns about the forks to be honest
> 
> ...



That bugs me somewhat..i said to the policeman, the wheel and components are expensive but can be replaced. The scratches 9albeit light ones) are more difficult to deal with, they dont respray bike frames, so i'll be stuck with the bike 99% better, but it'll always be marked.


----------



## mcshroom (4 May 2011)

abo said:


> +1 it should be brought back to how it was before the neanderthal trashed it,


I agree with this


abo said:


> plus a little something for the trauma you suffered etc.



Why? IMHO insurance should put you back in the position you were in before the incident, including covering any expenses incurred by you when putting you back in this position, but expecting to be compensated as well is a bit far.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I agree with this
> 
> 
> Why? IMHO insurance should put you back in the position you were in before the incident, including covering any expenses incurred by you when putting you back in this position, but expecting to be compensated as well is a bit far.



That was my opinion, not being litigious by nature, until I learned that for any claim under the value of £1000 would not be supported by CTC and would have to go through small claims and funded by the claimant

So although i don't like it, I'd say claiming £500 for trauma and £500 for damage is better than claiming £500 for damage and having to fund the claim yourself


----------



## Nigeyy (5 May 2011)

With respect, I think you are wrong.

They do repaint frames -however given the work hours required to remove components, prep and paint it, it would probably be more economical for a new bike.

Push for that if you feel comfortable -after all, it was him who caused the damage and he should pay for it. Think of it this way: if you scraped an entire side of a car (no matter if it was an old Yugo banger or a glossy new Mercedes) you'd better bet that the owner would want the paint refinishing or the value of the car, whichever is lesser. Again, good luck with it, and I hope you end up with a bike in the same condition or adequate financial compensation.




gbb said:


> That bugs me somewhat..i said to the policeman, the wheel and components are expensive but can be replaced. The scratches 9albeit light ones) are more difficult to deal with, they dont respray bike frames, so i'll be stuck with the bike 99% better, but it'll always be marked.


----------



## Mawsley (5 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> <br /><br />
> <br />
> <br />
> Yeah, heard the one about "what do you do when you run over a cyclist?"<br />
> ...



Dear oh dear.


----------



## abo (5 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I agree with this
> 
> 
> Why? IMHO insurance should put you back in the position you were in before the incident, including covering any expenses incurred by you when putting you back in this position, but expecting to be compensated as well is a bit far.



Why not? His whole day was shot due to a completely unnecessary incident. I see no reason why the OP shouldn't be awarded a little something for this too. Plus, a punitive damage award *might* make people think twice about such action, should they read about it in the local paper...


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2011)

Well, you've [gbb] made a start.

Have you contacted a solicitor yet?


----------



## Panter (5 May 2011)

That's really nasty but sounds as if you handled it extremely well.

Best of luck, and hoping there's a positive outcome, keep us posted


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2011)

You will be entitled to replacement parts where damaged, even scratched - in my on-going incident, I have been re-imbursed for brand new XT spd's, bar ends, saddle, and QR skewers. 

Sounds like the driver had thought about it and either reported the incident, or it was picked up on the CCTV.

PS Personally I'd not settle for one wheel unless it was an exact same replacement - matching pairs.


----------



## Jezston (5 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Its a shame, it was my pride and joy and now it just lookes scruffy.



Sounds like all the scuffed bits can be replaced, and their replacements paid for.

If the frame is scratched, think of the scratches as battle scars


----------



## downfader (5 May 2011)

You could send the frame off to someone (do Hewitt do resprays and touch ups?) and have the scars sorted out professionally. It will probably cost a fair bit considering...


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2011)

I think people are getting ahead of themselves.

We've no idea what this cretin has told his employers. Nor do we know whether insurance will cover one of their employees deliverately damaging someones property (how much damage was caused by the bus and how much by the cretin when he threw it).

Let's wait for gbb to get somewhere with this and lets all hope it's a positive outcome.


----------



## sabian92 (6 May 2011)

screenman said:


> sabian92, what stupid ignorant remarks to make.



Why are they ignorant and stupid?

I put my 2 pence in (as I'm entitled to do) about a bus driver who nearly ran over a fellow cyclist, and then posted something informative about if councils have more than just the driver on when they're transporting school kids. I called the council a bunch of knobs because they are - do you know anybody who LIKES their local authority? I sure as buggery don't, not when they're charging £600 a year!


----------



## gambatte (6 May 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Why are they ignorant and stupid?



My thought exactly when I saw Screenmans comment.

Decided it was S92s place to challenge it, but I'd be interested in the reasoning behind Screenmans post.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2011)

Too much of a generalization and I do not think the terms used were fitting with the quality of this forum.

If you put 2 adults on a bus the cost must rise, pure economics. Have you any idea how much it cost to run a bus service?

I have no problem paying for my kids to be taken to school, I do not expect those without children to subsidise my kids any more than they already do.

I am sure there are council workers on this forum who are offended by your remarks.

Of course just my opinion.


----------



## gambatte (6 May 2011)

Offending council workers? If you reread his comments were about councils, not specifically those who work for them? But in my experience, if his description was of council services generally, its pretty accurate.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2011)

Surely it is the workers that make the council. For sure we have some things about the council I do not agree with, and they also have many good points. Trouble is people want something often without paying for it, such as the bus service.

I respect the guys opinion, but on an open forum like ours then name calling should not be there.


----------



## 400bhp (6 May 2011)

Sorry but what has any of these comments got to do with gbb's situation?


----------



## gbb (6 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> I think people are getting ahead of themselves.
> 
> We've no idea what this cretin has told his employers. Nor do we know whether insurance will cover one of their employees deliverately damaging someones property (how much damage was caused by the bus and how much by the cretin when he threw it).
> 
> Let's wait for gbb to get somewhere with this and lets all hope it's a positive outcome.




Several valid points here, and it will cause complications re repairs and who's going to pay.
He has apparently reported it to his employers (or they've heard via another party)...i dont know what he's told them.
The vehicle insurance (i would imagine) will stand back because i have said i consider most of the damage was done when he threw the bike. It may be the insurers will run a mile. It may not. Who knows.

For the record, the vehicle (and i assume the driver) are not council employees. I suspect the council pay the bus company for the service.


----------



## Camgreen (6 May 2011)

The bus company must have some sort of public liability insurance though gbb?


----------



## Black Sheep (7 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I agree with this
> 
> 
> Why? IMHO insurance should put you back in the position you were in before the incident, including covering any expenses incurred by you when putting you back in this position, but expecting to be compensated as well is a bit far.



My opinion with compensation is indeed it should put you back in the position you were in before, in this case that is the bike back to a good serviceable and cosmetic condition, the cost of which a bike shop would be able to assess. 

were he knocked from the bike and could not commute by bike to work for a month or so (random length of time) due to an injury then I'd expect the cost of transport to be contributed to if not covered (if the injured party commutes by bike to catch a train only the biked part of the journey should be covered as he already pays for the train on a normal day) 

my stance on this is based on a friend who had to push her case through the courts, having been hit from behind while driving, by a younger driver who was trying to reach for a bottle of coke he had dropped into his footwell that rolled behind the brake pedal and prevented him from braking, this gave her back problems at the start of the summer holiday with a 7 year old daughter who's a wheel chair user and a 5 year old son, both of whom need lifting in and out of the car every time she needs to go anywhere - she ended up hiring a nanny just to help with lifting them! 

the court decided that costs were covered by the other driver's insurance

so, i'm not against compensation, what I am against is "you caused my accident, money please" and the texts and phone calls I keep getting about claiming for an accident i've not had.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2011)

+1


fossyant said:


> This driver should not be on the road. Keep us updated.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2011)

+1


Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Well frankly that's a stupid, ignorant and pointless comment that ranks alongside the usual daily fail ramblings about cyclists and road tax for its irrelevance and inaccurate prejudice.
> 
> No need for it at all.
> 
> I know a couple of cycling English bus drivers just to shatter your illusions and add to your disbelief.


----------



## gbb (7 May 2011)

And so it slowly dawns on you...it may not be possible to prove exactly what he did.

email back from the company, the driver of course has given a considerably different sequence of events. This is where witnesses are so vital, and although i have one, it may not help me on the following grounds...

The driver nudged forward to the point where he unbalanced me and i fell off. The driver may well say i just threw myself on the floor. If my witness wasnt aware of any movement of the bus, there's nothing in that that will help me.
The driver may well say he 'placed' my bike at the side of the road, and i'm making it all up. If my witness didnt actually see him throw it, again, its not much help.

Still waiting for some feedback from the police (its early yet) and we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## mcshroom (7 May 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> My opinion with compensation is indeed it should put you back in the position you were in before, in this case that is the bike back to a good serviceable and cosmetic condition, the cost of which a bike shop would be able to assess.
> 
> were he knocked from the bike and could not commute by bike to work for a month or so (random length of time) due to an injury then I'd expect the cost of transport to be contributed to if not covered (if the injured party commutes by bike to catch a train only the biked part of the journey should be covered as he already pays for the train on a normal day)
> 
> ...



Pretty much how I see it. I just get annoyed by the 'where there's blame, there's a claim' philosophy that far too many people in this country have adopted where they basically look for free money rather than due restitution.


----------



## 2Loose (7 May 2011)

I really hope this works out for you gbb, sounded like an open & shut case until I realized that you only have one witness and they didn't see everything.

I hope the bus cctv shows more detail and everything works out for you.


----------



## Jezston (7 May 2011)

Have you tried tracking down the school the kids were from? A message from the headmaster to pupils on that bus may well inspire their entheusiasm to come forward as witnesses.

Driver's version of events should also be contradicted by the CCTV which most buses have these days. Did the bus company mention anything about this?

What are the police up to? Have they secured the CCTV footage? That's something they should have done immediately to ensure the bus company don't 'accidentally' erase it.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2011)

Jezston said:


> Have you tried tracking down the school the kids were from? A message from the headmaster to pupils on that bus may well inspire their _enthusiasm_ to come forward as witnesses.



Very good point.

Corrected your spelling BTW 

I had my suspicions the cretin was going to tell a different version of events


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2011)

+1


Jezston said:


> Have you tried tracking down the school the kids were from? A message from the headmaster to pupils on that bus may well inspire their entheusiasm to come forward as witnesses.
> 
> Driver's version of events should also be contradicted by the CCTV which most buses have these days. Did the bus company mention anything about this?
> 
> What are the police up to? Have they secured the CCTV footage? That's something they should have done immediately to ensure the bus company don't 'accidentally' erase it.


----------



## Mawsley (7 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> +1





Angelfishsolo said:


> +1





Angelfishsolo said:


> +1



-4

I win.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (7 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Well it had to happen sometime, my first ever really bad altercation with a driver.
> In cycle lane making fair headway, moderate traffic, double decker bus (a school run one i think) passed me so so close at about 30 mph, then swerved into the cycle lane .
> he's going to regret that. He's pulled up about 100 yards in front to let some kids off. Straight in front of his bus, stopped by his windscreen and 'gave him a piece of my mind' while he's stopped.
> I'm about 2ft from his windscreen, he drove forward to halve the distance while i was looking for the bus number (in case i decide to report him)...then drove forward again and knocked me straight off
> ...



Let's get this straight!

The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)

You pulled in front of the stationary bus and started to abuse the driver - presumably whilst he was dealing with his customers

The bus driver behaved as irrationally as you

End of story

BB


----------



## straas (7 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)
> 
> ...




I'm not sure shouting at someone is in the same league as using a bus to knock them over, if I'm quite honest.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (8 May 2011)

straas said:


> I'm not sure shouting at someone is in the same league as using a bus to knock them over, if I'm quite honest.



If the OP had possessed the means to knock over the bus driver, then I feel certain that he/she would have used it in the heat of the moment!

Road Safety depends on Co-operation and Anticipation - buses regularly stop at bus stops, and cyclists have to look ahead

BB


----------



## Mawsley (8 May 2011)

I wish I had _20/20 Internet Forum Keyboard Warrior _sight when I'm riding out on the road.


----------



## germanicdogman (8 May 2011)

straas said:


> I'm not sure shouting at someone is in the same league as using a bus to knock them over, if I'm quite honest.



+1


----------



## Bottom Bracket (8 May 2011)

Mawsley said:


> I wish I had _20/20 Internet Forum Keyboard Warrior _sight when I'm riding out on the road.



I expect that KeyboardWarriorSight will be included in the next update of CyclistHeadCamSight

But buses will continue to stop at bus stops, and cyclists will continue to feel hard-done-by

BB


----------



## mcshroom (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> I expect that KeyboardWarriorSight will be included in the next update of CyclistHeadCamSight
> 
> But buses will continue to stop at bus stops, and cyclists will continue to feel hard-done-by
> 
> BB



How's your bus?


----------



## Goto10 (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)
> 
> ...



Yes, intentionally ramming a cyclist with a bus is just as crazy as venting at someone verbally.


----------



## germanicdogman (8 May 2011)

it was a close pass and swerve into the cycle lane that set it off,not the bus stopping are you taking the pi$


----------



## Bottom Bracket (8 May 2011)

germanicdogman said:


> it was a close pass and swerve into the cycle lane that set it off,not the bus stopping



How do you know?

BB


----------



## MacB (8 May 2011)

Got to assume troll here, I can't imagine anyone right minded person dismissing using a bus, or any vehicle, as a weapon, as a heat of the moment thing.


----------



## germanicdogman (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> How do you know?
> 
> BB



because i read his first post


----------



## Bman (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)
> 
> ...




Wow, I had to check if this post was by Bonj!


----------



## Bottom Bracket (8 May 2011)

Was the OP aware of the bus's approach (was he/she using a rearview mirror? how often did he/she look behind?)

Was the OP simply taken by surprise when the bus came past? Was he/she listening to music?

What was the situation regarding parked cars, and traffic moving in the opposite direction, which the bus driver (but not the OP) was making allowances for?

Did the OP not use his/her bicycle as 'a weapon' when he/she used it to try to force the bus driver into a certain course of action?

Much more information is needed here

BB


----------



## germanicdogman (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> 1 What was the situation regarding parked cars, and traffic moving in the opposite direction, which the bus driver (but not the OP) was making allowances for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 if that's the case the bus should have not have overtaken till it's safe

2 how by laying it down you could hardly shove the bus over with it,and that was done to stop the drive leaving after hitting the op with the bus.


----------



## Goto10 (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Was the OP aware of the bus's approach (was he/she using a rearview mirror? how often did he/she look behind?)
> 
> Was the OP simply taken by surprise when the bus came past? Was he/she listening to music?
> 
> ...



Mr Troll,
It wouldn't have mattered if the cyclist wore a Tshirt that said "Please drive your bus into me!" whilst singing "Drive your bus into me" - as a 'professional' driver the bus driver is meant to show appreciation of how dangerous the vehicle he drives is and act accordingly. 
My friend is in the armed police, I'm pretty sure he'd rise above someone antagonising him ("trying to force him into a certain course of action") and not deliberately shoot them in the face. The bus driver is clearly a tool.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (8 May 2011)

Goto10 said:


> Mr Troll,
> It wouldn't have mattered if the cyclist wore a Tshirt that said "Please drive your bus into me!" whilst singing "Drive your bus into me" - as a 'professional' driver the bus driver is meant to show appreciation of how dangerous the vehicle he drives is and act accordingly.
> My friend is in the armed police, I'm pretty sure he'd rise above someone antagonising him ("trying to force him into a certain course of action") and not deliberately shoot them in the face. The bus driver is clearly a tool.




If you swap the words 'bus', 'cyclist', 'bus driver' etc around in the original text of your post, you come up with a similarly convincing 'truth' - you hear what you wanna hear, and you see what you wanna see

How do you know that it is me who is the troll? Maybe the OP is a troll - maybe we are in it together LOL

I came on this site a few days ago as a 'born-again cyclist', in search of a few like-minded souls, but I am a professional driver, and I am horrified by the degree of aggression which some cyclists display


----------



## Jezston (8 May 2011)

Maybe when you are sober tomorrow morning you might think differently.


----------



## BentMikey (8 May 2011)

And yet we as both drivers and cyclists are horrified by how you excuse the actions of drivers, and blame cyclists, Bottom Bracket. I suggest you go and have a read of TRL549 and have a day of shame as a cycle-racist.


----------



## gbb (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)
> 
> ...



Abuse the driver ? Hardly. I reserve the right to let a driver know of his dangerous actions. Hopefully we all benefit by such actions, rather than letting a bullying or careless driver just carry on
regardless.



Bottom Bracket said:


> If the OP had possessed the means to knock over the bus driver, then I feel certain that he/she would have used it in the heat of the moment!
> 
> Road Safety depends on Co-operation and Anticipation - buses regularly stop at bus stops, and cyclists have to look ahead
> 
> BB


Wow, thats a huge assumption to assume i would have knocked over the driver, had i had the means. Why would you say that ? You dont know me, you were'nt there, you didnt see what happened or how i behaved.




Bottom Bracket said:


> I expect that KeyboardWarriorSight will be included in the next update of CyclistHeadCamSight
> 
> But buses will continue to stop at bus stops, and cyclists will continue to feel hard-done-by
> 
> BB



My wifes been on about getting a helmet cam for some time. generally ive shied away. I watch some of the footage and actually dont see some of the incidents as seriously as the poster sees it. If i had one, i'd be wearing it 99.999% of the time for no reason because close passes, incidents, for the most part are part of cycling. I'm not generally going to get hooked up in it. 




Bottom Bracket said:


> Was the OP aware of the bus's approach (was he/she using a rearview mirror? how often did he/she look behind?)
> 
> Was the OP simply taken by surprise when the bus came past? Was he/she listening to music?
> 
> ...



15/20 tonne of metal passing you at circa 30mph, circa 400mm away does surprise you somewhat. I did consider banging on the side of the bus as he passed (i could have done so easily) but the distance just made that too dangerous.
I look behind as often as safety dictates. And thats regularly, but in moderately heavy traffic, sometimes its better to keep your eyes on the road.
No music. It sounds as though you're looking for stupidity on my behalf...why ?




Bottom Bracket said:


> If you swap the words 'bus', 'cyclist', 'bus driver' etc around in the original text of your post, you come up with a similarly convincing 'truth' - you hear what you wanna hear, and you see what you wanna see
> 
> How do you know that it is me who is the troll? Maybe the OP is a troll - maybe we are in it together LOL
> 
> I came on this site a few days ago as a 'born-again cyclist', in search of a few like-minded souls, but I am a professional driver, and I am horrified by the degree of aggression which some cyclists display


I suspect the horrific aggression you've witnessed has clouded you judgement.

No hard feelings BB  , thats the problem with posting incidents on t'internet. Its open to interpretation. but youve made a lot of unfounded assumptions. Dont let it spoil the day though.
I really hope the bus has CCTV, it should vindicate me at all levels. The close pass, the fact i made no threatening words or gestures to the driver...but because its a slightly older bus, not on normal public 'duties', it may not have it fitted. But here's hoping anyway.


----------



## thelawnet (8 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Let's get this straight!
> 
> The bus stopped 100 yards in front of you - presumably at a bus stop (had you noticed that you and the bus were approaching a bus stop?)
> 
> ...



AFAICS, the situation is this:

cyclist making good progress in cycle lane, not undertaking, just going along
bus overtakes from behind, knowing he's going to have to cut in, which he does, putting cyclist at risk.

Bus driver has misjudged or disregarded cyclist's speed.

If you're passing stationary traffic using a cycle lane at speed, you do need to look out for left turns and bus stops, but in this case the driver of a vehicle BEHIND the cyclist should have waited the 5-10 seconds BEHIND him rather than cutting him up.


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

Oh dear...

Bottom Bracket appears to have taken some mescaline or something... I hope he/she wakes up today and feels suitably ashamed of themselves for being a trolling dick on here.


----------



## gaz (8 May 2011)

gbb said:


> My wifes been on about getting a helmet cam for some time. generally ive shied away. I watch some of the footage and actually dont see some of the incidents as seriously as the poster sees it. If i had one, i'd be wearing it 99.999% of the time for no reason because close passes, incidents, for the most part are part of cycling. I'm not generally going to get hooked up in it.



This is the problem with what some of us are doing. Peoples perception is that close passes etc.. are not really a problem because they are part of cycling. That doesn't mean it's right or that we should put up with it.


----------



## gbb (8 May 2011)

gaz said:


> This is the problem with what some of us are doing. Peoples perception is that close passes etc.. are not really a problem because they are part of cycling. That doesn't mean it's right or that we should put up with it.



Its true, it is a double edged sword. Had i been wearing one, i would have absolute proof of the drivers actions, closeness etc.
But generally wearing one, i dont think its for me. As said, its a matter of degree, one mans close pass is anothers shrug of the shoulders. I'm here to enjoy cycling, and ive done ok so far for god knows how many years by berating the very very occasional driver that does something stupid. If i think about it, situations like this come along maybe twice a year for me at the most.
I'm not against cams, but will either a cam or berating a driver change his attitudes, maybe, maybe not. But i'll not dwell a second too long on a negative incident and let it spoil my cycling.


----------



## ferret fur (8 May 2011)

> I'm not against cams, but will either a cam or berating a driver change his attitudes



From Cover Blown thread:



> I took the bus today, and it looked like it was a new driver as there were 2 other drivers stood next to him and his inability to use the ticket machine. When he was approaching a cyclist one of the drivers said "Be careful, they have cameras now, one of the *****s reported me".


----------



## Bman (8 May 2011)

Exactly what I was going to say Ferret Fur. 

We dont need to change their attitudes, just make them realise they wont always get away with it.


----------



## gbb (8 May 2011)

Bongman said:


> Exactly what I was going to say Ferret Fur.
> 
> We dont need to change their attitudes, just make them realise they wont always get away with it.




Oh agreed, but i just use a different method. Which is why i always say i reserve the right to berate a bad driver. Puts them in a slightly embarrassing position if nothing else. Why should they get away with it scot free.


----------



## BentMikey (8 May 2011)

D4N OK videos for another example of how cameras alter driver behaviour.


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Its true, it is a double edged sword. Had i been wearing one, i would have absolute proof of the drivers actions, closeness etc.
> But generally wearing one, i dont think its for me. As said, its a matter of degree, one mans close pass is anothers shrug of the shoulders. I'm here to enjoy cycling, and ive done ok so far for god knows how many years by berating the very very occasional driver that does something stupid. If i think about it, situations like this come along maybe twice a year for me at the most.
> I'm not against cams, but will either a cam or berating a driver change his attitudes, maybe, maybe not. But i'll not dwell a second too long on a negative incident and let it spoil my cycling.




It has to be your choice whether to wear one or not. Some have used them to good effect, some have used them to show the fun and enjoyable side of cycling (check out alexwarrior and chavez cycling on youtube - I'm subscfribed so if you find my channel they're in there)


----------



## Mawsley (10 May 2011)

gbb said:


> .
> My wifes been on about getting a helmet cam for some time. generally ive shied away.



Guess it depends on how often you cycle and the frequency with which you meet problems. 

When I was commuting daily in Birmingham I'd have had one because the standard of driving was aggressive and frequently dangerous whereas the intensity I'm meeting it now in the country simply doesn't warrant one. 

There again, I've stopped wearing a helmet and don't see the same value as having it on the bars. It'd never catch the aftermath.


----------



## BentMikey (10 May 2011)

TBH I rarely meet problems in London, but I do see quite a few drivers that I feel need educating. I see the rate of Roadsafe reports being submitted is increasing steadily.

They chose to prosecute one driver I reported recently, ran a red pedestrian light.


----------



## Becs (10 May 2011)

just had my leg whacked by the pannier of a motorbike as it forced its way up the bicycle lane at a good 35mph (I was doing mid 20s), luckily I wobbled and stayed on but I missed the plate. After being swerved into deliberatly last month (and then threatened at the next lights) and being called a fat c-word 4 times in the last 2 months I think it's definitely time to get a camera!


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2011)

I've removed the tit-for-tat posts - please keep it civil and on-topic.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Goto10 (12 May 2011)

Becs said:


> just had my leg whacked by the pannier of a motorbike as it forced its way up the bicycle lane at a good 35mph (I was doing mid 20s), luckily I wobbled and stayed on but I missed the plate. After being swerved into deliberatly last month (and then threatened at the next lights) and being called a fat c-word 4 times in the last 2 months I think it's definitely time to get a camera!



...and start the slim fast


----------



## Bottom Bracket (14 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Oh agreed, but i just use a different method. Which is why i always say *i* *reserve the right to berate a bad driver*. Puts them in a slightly embarrassing position if nothing else. Why should they get away with it scot free.



Do you have some special qualification or power which entitles you to decide unilaterally about whether or not another road user is 'good or bad'?

Do you recognise the 'right' of other road users to come to a similar conclusion about your own behaviour on the road?

Bottom Bracket


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2011)

Are you deliberately obtuse?


----------



## DrSquirrel (14 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Its true, it is a double edged sword. Had i been wearing one, i would have absolute proof of the drivers actions, closeness etc.
> But generally wearing one, i dont think its for me. As said, its a matter of degree, one mans close pass is anothers shrug of the shoulders. I'm here to enjoy cycling, and ive done ok so far for god knows how many years by berating the very very occasional driver that does something stupid. If i think about it, situations like this come along maybe twice a year for me at the most.
> I'm not against cams, but will either a cam or berating a driver change his attitudes, maybe, maybe not. But i'll not dwell a second too long on a negative incident and let it spoil my cycling.



"Maybe, maybe not."

Doing nothing = nothing will happen.

Doing something = nothing or something will happen.


----------



## downfader (14 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> Are you deliberately obtuse?




Well put it this way, I dont think "Botton Bracket" refers to a part on his bike.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (14 May 2011)

downfader said:


> Well put it this way, I dont think "Botton Bracket" refers to a part on his bike.



Not funny, not clever, mis-spelt

I am not anti-cyclist, I am pro-roadsafety

I ride a bike, I drive a truck - I understand the difference

BB


----------



## BentMikey (14 May 2011)

Are you Lee by another name?


----------



## downfader (14 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Not funny, not clever, mis-spelt
> 
> I am not anti-cyclist, I am pro-roadsafety
> 
> ...




TBH I couldnt care less. Every other post you've written on here has been a provocation, you certainly havent demonstrated any interest in road safety on here and for these reasons I will now ignore you (as I'm sure others have been starting to do so)


----------



## Bottom Bracket (14 May 2011)

downfader said:


> I will now ignore you (as I'm sure others have been starting to do so)



That is fairly typical of a cyclist's response to other road users

BB


----------



## BSRU (14 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> That is fairly typical of a cyclist's response to other road users
> 
> BB



That's a very anti-cyclist response from someone claiming not to be anti-cyclist.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (14 May 2011)

I drive trucks

My colleague complained that it took 14 miles to get past another truck (because both trucks were restricted to 56mph)

In the meantime, a convoy of 3 foreign trucks moved to the outside lane, and obstructed the entire motorway

Who was at fault?

BB


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (14 May 2011)

BB, I think your sat nav might have brought you to the wrong place. This is *Cycle*Chat. Were you trying to get to the oxymoronically named SafeSpeed forums by any chance? It might be better to reverse carefully back to the information superhighway before you get completely stuck between the dry stone wall and the cliffs.


----------



## Bottom Bracket (14 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> BB, I think your sat nav might have brought you to the wrong place. This is *Cycle*Chat. Were you trying to get to the oxymoronically named SafeSpeed forums by any chance? It might be better to reverse carefully back to the information superhighway before you get completely stuck between the dry stone wall and the cliffs.



I agree with you about the unreliabilty of SatNav, and I apologise for my misplaced posts

I would like to think that cyclists would be able to remain secure in the vicinity of cliffs and drystone walls - big Super Highways are best left to big Heavy Metal

BB


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> big Super Highways are best left to big Heavy Metal


Couldn't agree more, although round here we call them "motorways".


----------



## Black Sheep (15 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> Do you have some special qualification or power which entitles you to decide unilaterally about whether or not another road user is 'good or bad'?
> 
> Do you recognise the 'right' of other road users to come to a similar conclusion about your own behaviour on the road?
> 
> Bottom Bracket



Ever honked your horn at a car that's cut you up? 

is that not you passing judgement on another driver's behavior?


----------



## Jezston (15 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> That's a very anti-cyclist response from someone claiming not to be anti-cyclist.



Check his comments out here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/

No idea what his agenda is, but I think he needs an attitude transplant.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 May 2011)

I think this quote sums up the attitude very clearly:



Bottom Bracket said:


> Whatever the Highway Code might say, when it comes to a heirarchy of road-users, cyclists are at the bottom of the pecking order, alongside skaters, wheelchair-users and drunks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 May 2011)

:troll:. Next!




Bottom Bracket, on 02 May 2011 - 21:49:56, said:

Whatever the Highway Code might say, when it comes to a heirarchy of road-users, cyclists are at the bottom of the pecking order, alongside skaters, wheelchair-users and drunks


----------



## rusky (15 May 2011)

At least he knows his place & won't be whinging if he gets hit by a motorist


----------



## Tinuts (15 May 2011)

gaz said:


> This is the problem with what some of us are doing. Peoples perception is that close passes etc.. are not really a problem because they are part of cycling. That doesn't mean it's right or that we should put up with it.



Exactly.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> I drive trucks
> 
> My colleague complained that it took 14 miles to get past another truck (because both trucks were restricted to 56mph)
> 
> ...




http://www.fishnewseu.com/prices/5797-fridays-fish-prices.html


----------



## gbb (16 May 2011)

Bottom Bracket said:


> *Do you have some special qualification or power which entitles you to decide unilaterally about whether or not another road user is 'good or bad'?*
> 
> Do you recognise the 'right' of other road users to come to a similar conclusion about your own behaviour on the road?
> 
> Bottom Bracket



Ironic, youve made exactly that same judgement against me, without being there, with no apology or remorse after i held out a conciliatory hand to you in a previous post. You need to take a long hard look at yourself BB. You're beginning to (expletive deleted) me off. You're a joke


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (16 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> http://www.fishnewse...ish-prices.html


----------



## Stephenite (16 May 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> http://www.fishnewseu.com/prices/5797-fridays-fish-prices.html


I fell for that one  Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## gbb (25 May 2011)

Bit of an update...
Police have been in touch, they've spoken to my witness (full statement to follow) and he's corroberated everything ive told them. I pushed the point to the policewoman that i was aware he MAY not be aware of some precise details that may be important (and if he wasnt, it wouldnt do me any favours) but she said he's backed up what i stated.
Statements to follow from various parties...balls rolling, looking good at the mo.

BTW, anyone had experience re repairs...
Police will get me a form to claim costs in the event of a prosecution, the courts would then issue damages on that basis.
Is that the best or only way to go ? or am i better seeking other avenues (if there are any). I'm only interested in the repair costs to the bike BTW)


----------



## gambatte (25 May 2011)

gbb said:


> he's backed up what i stated....balls rolling,



Chopped off, hopefully!


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Bit of an update...
> Police have been in touch, they've spoken to my witness (full statement to follow) and he's corroberated everything ive told them. I pushed the point to the policewoman that i was aware he MAY not be aware of some precise details that may be important (and if he wasnt, it wouldnt do me any favours) but she said he's backed up what i stated.
> Statements to follow from various parties...balls rolling, looking good at the mo.
> 
> ...



Good news.

You can go down a civil claim through the small claims court too.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2011)

Get the bike checked at at least two seperate bike shops. If the bike isn't fit to be ridden & you have no means of getting it to a 2nd shop point that bit out. _You could try taking it there on a bus!!!_ You may have to take it to shops that deal with that particular manufacturer, check on that part. Two seperate quotes is the norm for any insurance claim.

Be advised that whilst you may only want the repair costs covering these may exceed the cost of the same bike bought new. Ask that question at the two places you get to check your bike to include in their quote the cost of replacement. If the cost of repair is the higher of the two it may be seen as betterment by the insurers. Been there, done that which is why I included it.

Me, I'd go after the driver, whatever the police decided on doing. If the company he works/ed for start saying you're to blame, because of his version of events, I'd go after them. Again, been there done that. Suddenly they became a lot more interested in me. I had the CEO phoning me, at home to check on how I was.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2011)

Blimey  the costs rack up.
Had a quote from LBS, mostly to replace cosmetically damaged stuff, bartape, saddle, chainring, rear derailleur etc etc plus a dented front wheel, labour etc...£320.
Its been a pig with the gears since, i didnt put two and two together. Played with it today, rear hangers bent...another £25. Luckily my LBS had one. Ive got all the gears back barring the 11T.
Spoken to my companies solicitor, he's advised me to take it straight through the bus companies insurance company. he said they'll often roll over with a bit of threatening. He's even going to deal with it for me


----------



## BikeLiker (19 Jun 2011)

gbb said:


> Police will get me a form to claim costs in the event of a prosecution, the courts would then issue damages on that basis.
> Is that the best or only way to go ? or am i better seeking other avenues (if there are any). I'm only interested in the repair costs to the bike BTW)



I would definitely recommend representing yourself in the County Court which you can access through https://www.moneycla...eb/mcol/welcome even if legal assistance is offered through insurance.

My experience of insurance solicitors is that they act primarily for the insurance Co. and, I suspect, negotiate with the defendant's insurance to minimise costs to the industry by which they are funded, and not to maximise your compensation.
I have successfully recovered damages from large organisations through the County Court. Do not be intimidated by the idea that they will have expensive QCs or whatever - small claims judgements are very informal and there will not be any legal technicalities to deal with with - especially if the police have already brought a successful prosecution where the burden of proof is much higher. 
Remember, the cost to a company of defending a claim for only a couple of thousand is more than settling the claim itself. There is an upfront cost but for my last claim, for £14,000, this was only £80 and was repaid as part of the out of court settlement I was offered within a week of the defendant receiving the claim.


----------



## teletext45 (19 Jun 2011)

a few weeks ago i was cycing down the cycle late ( a faint white line where all the gravel collects, awsome!) and a buss passed me so close i had to take action and mount the kerb to avoid getting knocked off. 

I was really shaken, had to have my front wheel trued and was pretty peaved. 

I wrote to the buss company outlining what had happened, the fact it's cost me etc etc and they were very nice to send me a leaflet about how their bus drivers 'work in harmony' with cyclists. 

I think my fatal error was not getting a whitness. 


good luck with your claim!!

andy


----------



## gbb (13 Jul 2011)

Further update, having taken statements from my witness and obviously the driver....the policewoman pursuing the case has recommended he be summons'd (summonsed doesnt look right  , ah what the hell, you know what i mean  ) for criminal damage. Whether my witness wasn't aware of the bus movement may have saved him on a driving charge...but criminal damage will do for me.

Should know for sure in two or three weeks


----------



## joebingo (14 Jul 2011)

gambatte said:


> Chopped off, hopefully!



Still think they should have been punched.


----------



## benb (14 Jul 2011)

gbb said:


> Further update, having taken statements from my witness and obviously the driver....the policewoman pursuing the case has recommended he be summons'd (summonsed doesnt look right  , ah what the hell, you know what i mean  ) for criminal damage. Whether my witness wasn't aware of the bus movement may have saved him on a driving charge...but criminal damage will do for me.
> 
> Should know for sure in two or three weeks



Summoned? 

Good news, well, better than nothing. If convicted he'll be out of a job I would think.


----------



## gbb (3 Nov 2011)

Final update, guilty of criminal damage and threatening behaviour/words likely to cause fear of violence/harm etc.
He was fined a total of IRO £450. There obviously wasn't enough to pursue him on the actual driving issues, but that'll do.
Ironically i feel no great satisfaction, the guy's likely to lose his job, you'd never think a course of action in that instant would have such consequences...ah well, he put himself there, as i said earlier, if he'd put his hand up in apology, we'd have all gone home slightly miffed, but non the worse.
Now there's a reminder to oneself...next time you feel like kicking someones door....think of the potential consequences  

Going to email the bus company now to chivvy them along with my claim for damages, see if they'll settle without any funny business. If they start mucking about i'll just get solicitors involved, then it'll cost them even more.


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Nov 2011)

DON'T FEEL BAD!!!!!

Apologies for the caps, but here's why: only good decent, nice people ever feel this way before, during or after cases. The majority of the time we don't get a result, we just have the offender lying through their teeth througout, getting away with it and never, I suspect, feeling an ounce of remorse.

This driver drove badly. He then drove dangerously using his bus as a weapon against you. He then delibrately damaged your bike. He then kidnapped you. He then lied about the whole sequence of events.

He was lucky he was only charged with crim dam and public order. You shouldn't feel bad, you should feel proud of yourself, and of your perseverance that has reduced his opportunity to do anything from (at the lowest level) drive inconsideratley to another road user again up to (the highest level) potentially kill someone.

Thank you for being a member of public that makes a genuine complaint, and then sticks with it through all the battles it takes us to get the thing through court.


----------



## boydj (3 Nov 2011)

Well said, CC.


----------



## gbb (3 Nov 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> DON'T FEEL BAD!!!!!
> 
> Apologies for the caps, but here's why: only good decent, nice people ever feel this way before, during or after cases. The majority of the time we don't get a result, we just have the offender lying through their teeth througout, getting away with it and never, I suspect, feeling an ounce of remorse.
> 
> ...



You are of course absolutely right. Don't get me wrong, i won't lose any sleep over him, he put himself there, not me. 
Actually, reading the letter from the courts, i said they obviously didnt have enough on him for the driving side of things,but those words...'words/behaviour likely to cause fear of unlawful violence' obviously relate to him using the bus nudge me off the bike. £200 fine for that part.

It is a curse being such a nice guy  i don't usually ever harbour bad feelings against people. I'm a martyr to it y'know


----------



## benb (4 Nov 2011)

Good result. It's natural to feel bad/guilty for a few moments: that's normal human empathy (which the driver obviously lacked I might add).

But then you remember that the consequences were entirely the result of their unacceptable actions.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Nov 2011)

Well done mate, I hope you feel happy with the result. I'm very grateful for people like you standing up to this kind of person, it makes the world a slightly better place for everyone else.


----------



## 2Loose (4 Nov 2011)

One idiot who may think twice before doing something so stupid and malicious in the future.


----------



## gbb (28 Feb 2012)

Well, 10 months or thereabouts later, concluded the whole episode with a settlement from Stagecoaches insurers.
Personally, i have little time for claims companies, i don't like a lot of what they do on principle, so i approached the insurers myself, looking for a fairly painless and quick resolution, put the whole thing to bed.
This i realise may work against me, a solicitor may have been able to expand the whole thing and get more, but i held that in reserve in case their offer was derisory, or they just dragged their heels.
So anyway..£650 settlement (they started at £500, i declined, they immediately upped it). I'm satisfied with that, its the price of the bike when it was new, the bike's back on the road anyway, i can give it a bit of TLC or put the money towards a new bike....which i've already agonised over for the last month or so, and i'm no closer now


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Feb 2012)

Don't feel an ounce of guilt.

If he loses his job, he only has himself to blame.


----------



## Browser (29 Feb 2012)

Jeez gbb, must've missed this one first time 'round, sorry to hear about the aggro you've suffered. Whereabouts in the 'Boro did this happen?


----------



## Panter (29 Feb 2012)

Well done, sounds the best of a bad job 

Good luck in agonsing over what bike to go for!


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

I sat through a court casea couple of months ago for a personal injury caused by a taxi driver cutting across the lanes on a roundabout and hitting a car in another lane. Compo award = £1500, fee's submitted by the ambulance chasers = £16k - The judge threw that back, and they eventually awarded legal fees of £11k.

I would have personally claimed for the trauma of being kidnapped as well as a new bike


----------



## gbb (29 Feb 2012)

Browser said:


> Jeez gbb, must've missed this one first time 'round, sorry to hear about the aggro you've suffered. Whereabouts in the 'Boro did this happen?


Hiya Browser...Oundle Road, headed west out of town, towards Longueville School, where the old texaco filling station used to be....just before the Gordon Arms.
Well, there were no injuries worth talking about, just a couple scrapes, damage to the bike was real but not terminal...such a shame when it all comes from a stupid decision by a driver.



Linford said:


> I sat through a court casea couple of months ago for a personal injury caused by a taxi driver cutting across the lanes on a roundabout and hitting a car in another lane. Compo award = £1500, fee's submitted by the ambulance chasers = £16k - The judge threw that back, and they eventually awarded legal fees of £11k.
> 
> I would have personally claimed for the trauma of being kidnapped as well as a new bike


Thats exactly why i didnt want to go through solicitors...it's just plain criminal itself what they claim and i don't want to be party to it, even if hey'd doubled or tripled what i could have got (and i don't doubt for one second i could have got more).
We're all paying the price in our insurance for their extortionate bills...nah, that's it, i feel a rant coming on


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

The way which the law firms operate is down to the way they are legislated.

They all work the system, and it woud be for the judge to put a fair value on recompense for your experience at the hands of this goon. The fact that the other side was arguing the toss over a sum which is likely to be far less than the compulsory excess which Stagecoach would have incurred. I'd not pull any punches (was that a stagecoach driver in the Bristol attack the other week ? )

Perhaps a hefty slap might encourage them to put a few more resources into funding some anger management therapy for their drivers

I'd leave the legislation and comp award down to the judge. They will either accept it or bounce it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2012)

My wife's compensation for whiplash was quite small, the legal fees were more (and that's with the insurance company handling it).

Hope N+1 is on it's way


----------



## gbb (29 Feb 2012)

Linford said:


> The way which the law firms operate is down to the way they are legislated.
> 
> They all work the system, and it woud be for the judge to put a fair value on recompense for your experience at the hands of this goon. The fact that the other side was arguing the toss over a sum which is likely to be far less than the compulsory excess which Stagecoach would have incurred. I'd not pull any punches (was that a stagecoach driver in the Bristol attack the other week ? )
> 
> ...


 
No doubting that, the punitive side of big claims doubtless make them look closer...the downside is we all pay the price, the general public.
Stupid,and yet its not...we all sit bemoaning the cost of insurance, the litigation culture that's evolved...and i refuse to join in, knowing that my stance (if you want to call it that) won't do a thing to make it any better. I just feel better not partaking of it all. 
I'm happy with the outcome...


----------



## dodgy (29 Feb 2012)

Only just seen this thread for the first time, glad you got it resolved.

Might I suggest you try to reward the honesty and integrity of your witness in some way? Nothing flash or inappropriate, couple of tickets to the cinema or something.

Just an idea.


----------



## gbb (29 Feb 2012)

dodgy said:


> Only just seen this thread for the first time, glad you got it resolved.
> 
> Might I suggest you try to reward the honesty and integrity of your witness in some way? Nothing flash or inappropriate, couple of tickets to the cinema or something.
> 
> Just an idea.


 It's dragged on so long, nearly a year, i/m rather ashamed to say i hadn't though about that side of things. He didn't have to attend court, the driver pleaded guilty....but i think i'll enquire with the Police, see if i can trace him. A thankyou at the very least is in order. Thanks for the nudge


----------



## Vikeonabike (29 Feb 2012)

Two Points...
1. How the hell did I miss the original post
2. And where the f8ck was my PM Gbb informing me about said event huh? (mind you things turnd out ok without me )
And 3. Good result Gbb and my collegues in the force!


----------



## Browser (29 Feb 2012)

gbb said:


> Hiya Browser...Oundle Road, headed west out of town, towards Longueville School, where the old texaco filling station used to be....just before the Gordon Arms.
> Well, there were no injuries worth talking about, just a couple scrapes, damage to the bike was real but not terminal...such a shame when it all comes from a stupid decision by a driver.


 
Oundle Road, near the old Texaco, Really nasty, twisty bit of road that with blind spots every, errm, every, errr, aaaaactually it's dead straight......................for about 1.5 miles!!!!!!
Easy to see why the bus driver misjudged the pass


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (29 Feb 2012)

Good result. Well done for sticking with it.


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

gbb said:


> No doubting that, the punitive side of big claims doubtless make them look closer...the downside is we all pay the price, the general public.
> Stupid,and yet its not...we all sit bemoaning the cost of insurance, the litigation culture that's evolved...and i refuse to join in, knowing that my stance (if you want to call it that) won't do a thing to make it any better. I just feel better not partaking of it all.
> I'm happy with the outcome...


 
Fundamentally right to do what you feel OK about as you have to feel OK about that 

I had an impatient driver try to take the door off my A-class merc last summer when I was strapping a 1 1/2 year old baby into a car seat. The door wouldn't shut properly afterwards as she bent it back on the hinges and as we look after the baby a lot, I decided it was too unsafe to risk driving it. The driver accepted liability (she could do little else as she drove into a parked car) and my insurers at the time (The AA) asked me if I needed a replacement car whilst mine was being sorted - which I did.

As the merc is classed as a 'small premium' model, they took it off me and gave me this . They then messed around dragging it out for 4 weeks which was very nice, but the car was juicy, and I wanted mine back (  )

If you think your claim was expensive, they charged the other side £139 per day (plus VAT) for the use of that car.

The all screw each other over - every single insurance co, and the only way it will change is these practices are legislated out.

The more people mitigate the insurance co's practices by not playing the system (which runs into millions of claims each year), the less pressing it is to resolve and will remain a festering sore until they say enough is enough.

I'd like to think I have done by bit  in bringing it to the govs attention that the insurance co's are taking the piss, and its customers are having to bear the brunt in increased premiums through no fault of their own (as it is the victims who make the claims)


----------



## Nebulous (29 Feb 2012)

My daughter had a very modest coming together involving a Range Rover with her first car. She hoped to settle the bill herself to avoid impacting her insurance. Repair to the Range Rover, less than £300. Two days hire of a Range Rover around £700. So she had to go through insurance. Lesson learned, but it left quite a bad feeling.


----------



## gbb (29 Feb 2012)

Ooer whats going on ?? I tried using Vikes post to reply to, it kept inserting my reply IN his quote.

Anyway Vike...my thanks to your colleagues. Its sometimes a bit iffy for the Police, one mans word etc etc, i guess thats why sometimes cyclists come away feeling the Police didnt take them seriously, but nothing but praise for your colleagues at Thorpe Wood.

Actually, i will PM you Vike, just a quick question


----------



## doctornige (29 Feb 2012)

I might add that while we know the driver was a tit, I sympathise with gbb in his disquiet about the guy's job. I once reported a very strange 1-car crash outside my house. Turned out to be a drunk driver. A drunk FIREMAN driver. I know that the report was justified, but I felt a little sick about the unforeseen consequences.


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

Nebulous said:


> My daughter had a very modest coming together involving a Range Rover with her first car. She hoped to settle the bill herself to avoid impacting her insurance. Repair to the Range Rover, less than £300. Two days hire of a Range Rover around £700. So she had to go through insurance. Lesson learned, but it left quite a bad feeling.


 
The C class merc hire car in my post was charged at £39 per day to the insurance co, they in turn charged the other side £139 per day - a good incentive to bugger around and string it out, and the repair co's are complicit with it  . Once you take the car on, you are bound to hang onto it until they hand your back if you can't do without a car.


----------

